# recommendation for a source



## sethsantoro (Jan 8, 2018)

Posting up a Review for Naps gear. 

I've been cycling for a couple years now. I'm 5'll" and started hitting the gym seriously when I was 21. A bit of a late starter. Through diet and training, without supplements I went from 120 lbs lean to 150lbs lean over the course of 8 months. I was addicted to results and gains and needed more. I was able to get a source from a bodybuilder who uses naps gear.  They are hands down the best source that I've come across, even when compared with private sources. I started off with their pre-designed stacks, but through experience and knowledge was able to start creating my own stacks out of their expansive inventory. Geneza is a pretty good brand, but I've since started using Dragon pharma and it's been amazing. Today I sit at 210lbs, lean with maybe 12% body fat, and my gym results give me a lot of work in the adult entertainment industry. I'm still working up the courage to compete on stage- It's on my bucket list. I typically use test and deca to bulk, and what I get from the site is no doubt legitimate stuff. There are lots of reviews and descriptions of each individual product. I can attest that delivery is typically within a few weeks and so far has been secure. They usually have really great deals and discounts for buying bulk- which ends up being cheaper in the long run. If you're looking for a reliable provider- naps gear should be high on your list.


----------



## bronco (Jan 8, 2018)

FUKING SHILLS. Go away you stupid fuk


----------



## Caballero (Jan 8, 2018)

sethsantoro said:


> Posting up a Review for Naps gear.
> 
> I've been cycling for a couple years now. I'm 5'll" and started hitting the gym seriously when I was 21. A bit of a late starter. Through diet and training, without supplements I went from 120 lbs lean to 150lbs lean over the course of 8 months. I was addicted to results and gains and needed more. I was able to get a source from a bodybuilder who uses naps gear.  They are hands down the best source that I've come across, even when compared with private sources. I started off with their pre-designed stacks, but through experience and knowledge was able to start creating my own stacks out of their expansive inventory. Geneza is a pretty good brand, but I've since started using Dragon pharma and it's been amazing. Today I sit at 210lbs, lean with maybe 12% body fat, and my gym results give me a lot of work in the adult entertainment industry. I'm still working up the courage to compete on stage- It's on my bucket list. I typically use test and deca to bulk, and what I get from the site is no doubt legitimate stuff. There are lots of reviews and descriptions of each individual product. I can attest that delivery is typically within a few weeks and so far has been secure. They usually have really great deals and discounts for buying bulk- which ends up being cheaper in the long run. If you're looking for a reliable provider- naps gear should be high on your list.



Naps has resorted to selective scammin guys recently so eat a dick shill boy !


----------



## snake (Jan 8, 2018)

I'm about an inch shorter at the same BF% and a few lbs heavier and no one's knocking down my door to star in a 10 min adult entertainment video. :32 (8):


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 8, 2018)

snake said:


> I'm about an inch shorter at the same BF% and a few lbs heavier and no one's knocking down my door to star in a 10 min adult entertainment video. :32 (8):



Maybe if you had that extra "inch" they would be:32 (18):


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 8, 2018)

lmao his gear is soooo good that he's working in the adult entertainment industry. I'm sold.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 8, 2018)

I like to take naps, I'm old!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 8, 2018)

Not even deleting this.

Have fun gentleman.


----------



## Caballero (Jan 8, 2018)

sethsantoro said:


> my gym results give me a lot of work in the adult entertainment industry. I'm still "working up" the courage to compete on stage-


Call your male fluffer then ! :32 (17):


----------



## snake (Jan 8, 2018)

Metalhead1 said:


> Maybe if you had that extra "inch" they would be:32 (18):



I'm not sure if that's a PP joke or a calf dig. Lol


----------



## Mythos (Jan 8, 2018)

Caballero said:


> Call your male fluffer then ! :32 (17):



just for kicks i googled his username..a gay porn star comes up. have to give naps shills credit for originality on this one :32 (18):


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 9, 2018)

Mythos said:


> just for kicks i googled his username..a gay porn star comes up. have to give naps shills credit for originality on this one :32 (18):



Holy shit that's hilarious


----------



## Solomc (Jan 9, 2018)

Mythos said:


> just for kicks i googled his username..a gay porn star comes up. have to give naps shills credit for originality on this one :32 (18):



priceless.


----------



## Jin (Jan 9, 2018)

Still working up the courage to step onstage but doesn't mind taking it in the ass on film.


----------



## Chaos501 (Jan 9, 2018)

Caballero said:


> Naps has resorted to selective scammin guys recently so eat a dick shill boy !



Where the **** do you people come up with this shit???? Brand new cherry **** trying to sell some bullshit story to a bunch of people who know what the **** is going on.... this doesn’t even qualify for a legitimate response... situational awareness bud... have a good day


----------



## Caballero (Jan 9, 2018)

Chaos501 said:


> Where the **** do you people come up with this shit???? Brand new cherry **** trying to sell some bullshit story to a bunch of people who know what the **** is going on.... this doesn’t even qualify for a legitimate response... situational awareness bud... have a good day


How bout you do some research on Naps. They are selective scammers FACT! Have a great night bud :32 (17):9


----------



## bronco (Jan 9, 2018)

Chaos501 said:


> Where the **** do you people come up with this shit???? Brand new cherry **** trying to sell some bullshit story to a bunch of people who know what the **** is going on.... this doesn’t even qualify for a legitimate response... situational awareness bud... have a good day



Dafuq are you talking about???


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 9, 2018)

snake said:


> I'm not sure if that's a PP joke or a calf dig. Lol



Of course it's a PP joke. A joke about your calves would be too personal


----------



## Chaos501 (Jan 9, 2018)

Caballero said:


> How bout you do some research on Naps. They are selective scammers FACT! Have a great night bud :32 (17):9



This was supposed to be a reply to SETH! For some reason it made the reply to your comment... which I agree with and as well aware so that was just a clerical error... oops lmao!!! Like a bad ****ing auto correct!


----------



## Chaos501 (Jan 9, 2018)

bronco said:


> Dafuq are you talking about???




Im talking about SETHS post! It responded to the wrong damn thing... like I responded before. I agree and am aware of the Naps shit.... good reply gone wrong. By bad for the confusion!


----------



## snake (Jan 9, 2018)

Mythos said:


> just for kicks i googled his username..a gay porn star comes up. have to give naps shills credit for originality on this one :32 (18):



OMG Mythos! That made me laugh so fuukin hard. Thanks Bro!!!:32 (18):


----------

